# AHR Haflinger



## EAD Minis (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi...I have never realy posted on here...so hi.My pony is a Haflinger Filly named Magic.She is Cotton BallxXxAll That N More and her great grandsire is TOF Aristocrat.Does ne one else own a Halfinger?Here are some pics.....I hope...

















Magic this summer!!

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jan 7, 2006)

Isn't she pretty! I love Haflingers. I've not yet owned one, but maybe someday!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jan 7, 2006)

I love magic...shes got some awesome breeding and a wonderful personality! I can't wait to see her under saddle!

-Kris


----------



## Leeana (Jan 7, 2006)

She is beautiful

I love haflingers, your lucky

Leeana


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Kriss.I love her breeding!!Especialy TOF Aristocrat!!LoveCoco done you have a shetland/haflinger?Its realy cute!I remember a pic of her....could u post one again?


----------



## Wally (Jan 11, 2006)

These are my old Haflinger stallions

http://www.newrider.com/forum/attachment.p...73&d=1109701691


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 12, 2006)

Wally I couldnt see your pics...it said I had to log in...hee I would love to see them.Wat was there names?


----------



## Wally (Jan 13, 2006)

They were father and son, Wrekin Strauss and Silvretta Stowaway.

How do you post pics on this site?? I have no idea.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 15, 2006)

Very nice! She is a lot lighter in build than most of the Hafies bred around here...we see more of the draught type. I do prefer the riding type like your's.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jan 15, 2006)

She reminds me a lot of a Haffie my friend and I used to ride, Sue should know her (Janets Farrah?) Farrah is a little heavier boned, but still lighter than most in our area. Unlike Sue I prefer the draught type, but your mare is puurty! Hafflingers are one of my favorite breed of horse, and while I have favorites that probably rank higher, its a Haflinger I plan to own and ride someday, as I have fallen in love with the breeds temperment.


----------



## Wally (Jan 16, 2006)

I think I have cracked the posting of pictures, so this might be my HAflinger stallions...we'll see...don't hold your breath!






...sorry that was a bit big, I thought it'd be smaller than that.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hubba Hubba :new_shocked: *Drools all over keyboard* I like tham all sooo much!


----------



## bfogg (Jan 24, 2006)

One word!!! Breathtaking!!

Bonnie


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow beautiful boyz!I hope Magic grows up to be that dark...*drools*...pretty boyz.....I love Magics and the other Hafis personality there sooo cuddly...


----------

